# Backup unter DOS



## c.wehn (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute.. ich möchte ein Drive-Backup unter DOS machen..
da ich nicht weiß ob MSBACKUP installiert ist wollte ich fragen ob die datei zufällig jemand von euch hat?

Mir wäre ein externes Tool was ich von Diskette laden kann auch recht.. allerdings muss ich auch auf Diskette das Backup machen.. also.. Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## marcengbarth (4 Mai 2011)

Ein Backup auf Diskette unter DOS? Was soll den gesichert werden?

Ich würde PKZIP nehmen.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Mai 2011)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.. ich möchte ein Drive-Backup unter DOS machen..


Drive-Backup = Backup der kompletten Partition Sektor-für-Sektor?
Das kann MSBACKUP nicht.
-> Ich würde da mal True Image versuchen.

Nur Dateien sichern? -> PKZIP ist ne gute Idee, XCOPY könnte auch ausreichen (dann ohne Komprimierung)

Verrate doch mal mehr: Was ist das für ein Computer? Was hat der für Schnittstellen um externe Laufwerke anzuschließen oder eingebaute Wechselmedien-Laufwerke? Wieviel ist zu sichern? Welche DOS-Version?

Harald


----------



## thomass5 (4 Mai 2011)

... besteht die Möglichkeit, die Platte Auszubauen und an einem "jüngeren" Rechner  mit den üblichen Tools (Acronis...) davon ein Backup zu ziehen?

Thomas


----------



## marcengbarth (4 Mai 2011)

Er hat doch geschrieben das er das Backup auch auf Diskette machen muss / will. Eine gesamte Platte auf Disketten könnte kompliziert werden. Wobei Disketten und DOS, da waren Festplatten noch nicht so groß.


----------



## AlexTh (4 Mai 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass er die komplette Festplatte auf eine Diskette bekommt. Habe ich jedenfalls noch nie geschafft.

Der xcopy-Befehl ist zwar schön und gut, aber funktioniert nicht bei allen DOS-Versionen. 

Ich habe mir für solche Sachen immer eine bootfähige Diskette erstellt und die wichtigsten Dateien mit dem Norton Commander, Volkow Commander o.ä. auf die Diskette verschoben.

Was auch noch einer Überlegung Wert wäre, jedoch etwas zeitaufwendiger ist:
Du erstellst dir eine Startdiskette mit dem Programm Interlink und startest deinen Rechner. Verbindest ihn dann über die parallele Schnittstelle mit einem anderen und sicherst die Daten mit den Tools PC-Link und WinInterlink von Siemens.
Das habe ich immer bei Sinumerik 840C Steuerungen und alten Rechnern, die ich nicht demontieren sollte, getan.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Mai 2011)

Es gibt auch backup programme die über die serielle Schnittstelle fahren.
Damit kann man direkt der Backup auf ein neuen PC übertragen.
Dauert ziemlich lange, aber wenn es nur 20MB oder 80MB handelt, dann geht es trotzdem.
Google "MS-DOS serial file transfer"

edit: Ich glaube das Kermit ist die beste Wahl.


----------



## Rudi (20 Mai 2011)

Wenns schon sein muß würde ich das über Parallelkabel machen. (am besten mit altem NC z.B. Version 5) oder ein Festplattenimage erstellen z.B. mit Norton Ghost o.Ä.


----------



## edison (20 Mai 2011)

Mit einer älteren Ghost Bootdiskette lässt sich auch ein Backup via LPT machen, ob das bei den Aktuellen Versionen noch so ist kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen


----------



## det (20 Mai 2011)

*Backup*

Moin cWehn,

ich hätte noch nen alten IDE Streamer mit 2 oder 4GB liegen. Mit DOS Software glaube ich. Könnte ich für nen schmalen Taler entbehren, mit Bändern natürlich. Schreib mir ne Mail bei Interesse.

Grüße Detlef


----------

